# وصية الكنيسة للزوجين !!!



## Dona Nabil (2 أغسطس 2010)

*وصية الكنيسة للزوج

يجب عليك ايها الابن المبارك ---- المؤيد بنعمة الروح القدس أن تتسلم زوجتك فى هذه الساعة المباركة بنية خالصة ونفس طاهرة وقلب سليم وتجتهد فيما يعود لصالحها وتكون حنوناً عليها وتسرع الى ما يسر قلبها . فأنت اليوم المسئول عنها من بعد والديها. وقد تكللتما بالإكليل السمائى والزيجة الروحانية وحلت عليكما نعمة الله. ومتى قبلت ما اوصيت به . أخذ الرب بيدك واوسع فى رزقك. ويرزقك أولاداً مباركين يقر الله بهم عينيك. ويمنحك العمر الطويل والعيش الرغد ويحسن لك العاقبة فى الدنيا والاخرة

وصية الكنيسة للزوجة

وأنتِ أيتها الابنة المباركة ----- العروس السعيدة . قد سمعتى ما اوصى به زوجك فيجب عليكى ان تكرميه وتهابيه ولا تخالفى رأيه . بل زيدى فى طاعته على ما اوصى به اضعافاً . فقد صرتى اليوم منفردة معه. وهو المسئول عنكى بعد والديكى . فيجب عليكى ان تقابليه بالبشاشة والترحاب . ولا تضجرى فى وجهه ولا تضيعى شيئا من حقوقه عليكى. وتتقى الله فى سائر امورك معه. لان الله تعالى اوصاكى بالخضوع له وأمرك بطاعته بعد والديكى . فكونى معه كما كانت امنا سارة مطيعة لآبينا أبراهيم وكانت تخاطبه يا سيدى. فنظر الله الى طاعتها له وبارك عليها واعطاها إسحق بعد الكبر . وجعل نسلها مثل نجوم السماء والرمل على شاطئ البحر . فإذا سمعتى ما أوصيناكى به واتبعتى جميع الاوامر . اخذ الرب بيدكى ووسع فى رزقك وحلت البركات فى منزلك ورزقكى اولاداً مباركين يقر الله به عينيكى

جميله الوصيه
والاجمل ان نعمل بها
فالزواج المسيحى رباط مقدس يجمع بين شخصين ليصيروا واحداً
التزام بدون اجبار ولكن هو التزام عهده المحبه وشريعته الكتاب المقدس
ولا ننكر ان الزواج الناجح لا ينجح من فراغ بل يحتاج لكثير من الجهد وكثير من التضحيه من الطرفيين .. يبدأ نجاحه من الاختيار الصحيح والحرص على وجود التكافوء والتأكد من وفرة التفاهم بين الطرفين .
ولا نغفل دور الاسره فى توعية ابنائها ان الزواج ليس برحلة قصيره كلها مرح ولحظات جميله ولكه ايضاً كثيراً ما يصطدم بصخور وعوائق لا ينتصر عليها سوى الحب والتفاهم والاهم بوجود ربنا وسطهم فبدونه لا يرى اى زواج نجاح ابداااً
اذا كان الاختيار من الاول صحيحاً ومتكافىء والتفاهم عنوانهم ووصية الرب امام اعينهم دائماً هذا ضمان كافى لنجاح هذا الزواج وضمان لتكوين اسره مسيحيه ناجحه وعنوان رائع للاسره المسيحيه .
تحياتى وتمنياتى لكم بالسعاده:Love_Letter_Open: ​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 أغسطس 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *
> ولا نغفل دور الاسره فى توعية ابنائها ان الزواج ليس برحلة قصيره كلها مرح ولحظات جميله ولكه ايضاً كثيراً ما يصطدم بصخور وعوائق لا ينتصر عليها سوى الحب والتفاهم والاهم بوجود ربنا وسطهم فبدونه لا يرى اى زواج نجاح ابداااً
> اذا كان الاختيار من الاول صحيحاً ومتكافىء والتفاهم عنوانهم ووصية الرب امام اعينهم دائماً هذا ضمان كافى لنجاح هذا الزواج وضمان لتكوين اسره مسيحيه ناجحه وعنوان رائع للاسره المسيحيه .​*





*عجبني الجزء ده جداا

لانه مهم جدا لكل اسره

كنت متعقد من الجواز

لكن بعد كلامك هفكر 

تسلم ايديكي دندن​*


----------



## Rosetta (2 أغسطس 2010)




----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 أغسطس 2010)

*جمييييييل جدا يا دونا*
*ميرسي ليكي*​


----------



## tasoni queena (2 أغسطس 2010)

انا تقريبا حفظاهم من كتر من ما بروح افراح 

ولسة عندى افراح كتير جاية كمان ههههههههه
​


> *
> جميله الوصيه
> والاجمل ان نعمل بها*



رائع دونااااااااا

اهم جملة اننا نعمل بيها

شكرا ليى للموضوع الرائع
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (2 أغسطس 2010)

*اذا كان  الاختيار من الاول صحيحاً ومتكافىء والتفاهم عنوانهم ووصية الرب امام  اعينهم دائماً هذا ضمان كافى لنجاح هذا الزواج وضمان لتكوين اسره مسيحيه  ناجحه وعنوان رائع للاسره المسيحيه .*

*روووووووووووووعه يا دوندون*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 أغسطس 2010)

جميل جدا يا دونا 
ميرررررسى ليكى
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## ميرنا (3 أغسطس 2010)

عارفة يا دون انا يمكن بحب اسمع الوصية دى جداا وعلى رغم كدا بحس انى العروس والعريس مش سامعنها او مش بيعملوها بيها يمكن لو كل بيت قدر معنى الكلام دا وفهمة بجد كانت بيوتنا تبقى احسن من كدا بكتير نفهم يعنى ايه تستقبل جوزها بلبشاشة تستقبله بلبس حلوة مش بمريلة المطبخ يعنى ايه تخافة وتقدرة مش تخاف منه تخاف على زعله تخاف على كرامته تحفظها وتصونها فى غيابة تكلمه باحترام لانو هو اللى هيبقى مسئول عنها فيها ايه لما تقوله حاضر لو محبش انها تنزل او حتى على لبس متلبسهوش فى كتير هيقولها جوزك بيتحكم فيكى وهو خايف عليها وغيران  وممكن يخربو بيتها بس وقتها تستاهل عشان تخرج كلام بينها وبين جوزها ستات عاوزة الدبح
 يمكن كتير بدور على معنى الحب هو بس مشاعر هو بس انى كل طرف يسمع كلام التانى بس اعظم حب فى الوصية دى بجد سؤا ليها او ليه وانا واثقة اى بيت سالك بلوصية بيت حلو


----------



## zama (3 أغسطس 2010)

وصية جميلة فعلاً ، أشكرك ..


----------



## grges monir (4 أغسطس 2010)

*+ التقوى في الرجل تجعله قادراً على وصية "كن حنوناً عليها".

+ التقوى في المرأة تجعلها قادرة على وصية"كوني خاضعه له.. وتتقي الله في سائر أمورك معه"

+ التقوى تحتاج إلى قانون روحي منتظم للنمو والإستمرار.. صلاة بالمزامير.. دراسة الإنجيل.. قداس وتناول منتظم.. أب إعتراف.. إجتماع روحي.. إلتزام بخدمة.. جهاد صوم.. أمانة في العشور.

+ لم يفلت الوقت بعد.. إن كنت تعيساً في زواجك.. إبدأ بهذا الحل.. تقرَّب إلى الله.. وإتركه يحل مشاكلك.

+ تب بصدق.. وإبدأ بنفسك.. وستلحقك زوجتك.. ولو بعد حين.. ومتى إرتبطما بالله إرتباطاً حقيقياً ستجدان سعادة جديدة في إنتظاركما.

+ صديقي.. إذا وجدت الغضب أو النكد قد إزداد في بيتك.. لا تلوم إلا نفسك.. غالباً ما تكون حياتك الروحية قد فترت.. عليك بالعلاج السريع.. التقوى.

+ التقوى هي مصدر التسامح.. ولا يستمر الزواج بدون تسامح.. تحتاج إلى الله لكي تسامح.. وتغفر وتنسى وتحب مرة أخرى .. لأن"المحبة لا تسقط أبداً" (1كو 8:13).
**ابونا داود لمعى*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 أكتوبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *عجبني الجزء ده جداا
> 
> لانه مهم جدا لكل اسره
> 
> ...



*ههههههه طيب كويس يا ميكى 
 يا رب نفرح بيك قريب 
نورت الموضوع*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 أكتوبر 2010)

Red Rose88 قال:


>



*نورتى يا قمررر :Love_Letter_Send:​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 أكتوبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *جمييييييل جدا يا دونا*
> *ميرسي ليكي*​



*الاجمل مرورك ومشاركتك يا اجمل روكا :Love_Letter_Send:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 أكتوبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> انا تقريبا حفظاهم من كتر من ما بروح افراح
> 
> ولسة عندى افراح كتير جاية كمان ههههههههه
> 
> ...


*ربنا يكتر افراحك يا قمررر وعقبال ما نفرح بيكى يا حبيبتى
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 أكتوبر 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> *اذا كان  الاختيار من الاول صحيحاً ومتكافىء والتفاهم عنوانهم ووصية الرب امام  اعينهم دائماً هذا ضمان كافى لنجاح هذا الزواج وضمان لتكوين اسره مسيحيه  ناجحه وعنوان رائع للاسره المسيحيه .*
> 
> *روووووووووووووعه يا دوندون*​



*ميررررسى يا حبيبتى
ربنا يخليكى :Love_Letter_Send:​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 أكتوبر 2010)

kokoman قال:


> جميل جدا يا دونا
> ميرررررسى ليكى
> ربنا يباركك​



*نورت يا كوكو
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 أكتوبر 2010)

apsoti قال:


> عارفة يا دون انا يمكن بحب اسمع الوصية دى جداا وعلى رغم كدا بحس انى العروس والعريس مش سامعنها او مش بيعملوها بيها يمكن لو كل بيت قدر معنى الكلام دا وفهمة بجد كانت بيوتنا تبقى احسن من كدا بكتير نفهم يعنى ايه تستقبل جوزها بلبشاشة تستقبله بلبس حلوة مش بمريلة المطبخ يعنى ايه تخافة وتقدرة مش تخاف منه تخاف على زعله تخاف على كرامته تحفظها وتصونها فى غيابة تكلمه باحترام لانو هو اللى هيبقى مسئول عنها فيها ايه لما تقوله حاضر لو محبش انها تنزل او حتى على لبس متلبسهوش فى كتير هيقولها جوزك بيتحكم فيكى وهو خايف عليها وغيران  وممكن يخربو بيتها بس وقتها تستاهل عشان تخرج كلام بينها وبين جوزها ستات عاوزة الدبح
> يمكن كتير بدور على معنى الحب هو بس مشاعر هو بس انى كل طرف يسمع كلام التانى بس اعظم حب فى الوصية دى بجد سؤا ليها او ليه وانا واثقة اى بيت سالك بلوصية بيت حلو



*كلام جميل بجد
ربنا يوفقك ويفرح قلبك *


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 أكتوبر 2010)

zama قال:


> وصية جميلة فعلاً ، أشكرك ..



*الشكر ليك
نورت الموضوع*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 أكتوبر 2010)

grges monir قال:


> *+ التقوى في الرجل تجعله قادراً على وصية "كن حنوناً عليها".
> 
> + التقوى في المرأة تجعلها قادرة على وصية"كوني خاضعه له.. وتتقي الله في سائر أمورك معه"
> 
> ...



*اجمل اضافه للموضوع يا حسبووو
ربنا يعوضك ونفرح بيك قريب :t31:*


----------



## النهيسى (21 أكتوبر 2010)

> *جميله الوصيه
> والاجمل ان نعمل بها
> 
> فالزواج المسيحى رباط مقدس يجمع بين شخصين ليصيروا واحداً
> ...



*تسلم أيدك لروعه الموضوع
موضوع فى منتهى الروعه
الرب يبارككم*​


----------



## حبيبة العدرا (21 أكتوبر 2010)

جميله 
مرسي ليكى 
يسوع يباركك​


----------



## +Sameh+ (21 أكتوبر 2010)

_*موضوع رائع يا دونا
شكرا ليكى
*_​


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 نوفمبر 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *تسلم أيدك لروعه الموضوع
> موضوع فى منتهى الروعه
> الرب يبارككم*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 نوفمبر 2010)

حبيبة العدرا قال:


> جميله
> مرسي ليكى
> يسوع يباركك​



*ميرررسى حبيبتى
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 نوفمبر 2010)

hero mena gerges قال:


> _*موضوع رائع يا دونا
> شكرا ليكى
> *_​



*الشكر ليك يا مينا لمرورك على موضوعى
ربنا معاك*


----------

